# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  برنامه ریزی رایگان

## mahsa92

سلام دوستای گلم خوبید؟
همونطوری که قول داده بودم اومدم که بهتون کمک کنم
هرکسی برنامه ریزی رایگان میخواد اینجا بگه شرایطشون معدل نمراتشو نقاط ضعفشو یا هرچی ک لازمه
من از فامیلمون که مشاوره (دوستمم هست) میپرسم و اینجا بهتون میگم البته خودش گفت هر شب میاد و تک تک پست هایی که زیر اینجا میذارید میخونه و برنامه میریزه براتون البته بگم اینو اینجا واسه تبلیغ فرد خاصی نیست فقط برای رضای خدا اینکارو میکنه
چند تا شرط ک داره اینه که اولا ظرفیت محدوده
دوما هدف دار بودن براش خیلی مهمه مثلا از الان بدونه میخواد چه رشته ای  کجا قبول شه
سوما اگه اعتماد کرد تا اخرش بمونه نه که وسط راه بگه نمیخوام یا کلی وقتشو بگیره بعد بگه اجرا نکردم
خلاصه بگم اذیتش نکنید

راستی بستگی به این داه که چند نف اعلام کنن که میخوان بعد از بین اونا چند نفر انتخاب میشن

----------


## poyagh5

سلام ظرفيت چقدره و اين مشاوره تا کى ادامه داره؟

----------


## mohammad74

سلام
داداش من نمرات نهایی ام اینطور هستش
این فقط نمرات امتحان نهایی هستش نه نمره کل

دینی=16.5
زبان ف=13
ادبیات=16.25
عربی=16
زبان خارجه=15.75
فیزیک=13.75
شیمی=15
جبر=14.5
هندسه=7.25
حسابان=17.25

همه رو قبول شدم
من سال تو سال تحصیلی قلم چی  میرفتم و میانگین ترازم 5100 بودش به خدا فقط به درس رو برای آزمونها  میخوندم اونم شیمی بودش که از 7 تا آزمونی که شرکت کردم 4 تاش رو 100 زدم

واقعا  به یک برنامه ریزی برای تابستون نیاز دارم خواهش میکنم امیدوارم تو کنکور  رتبه زیر 2000 بیارم و اگه نشد بالاتر از 5000 نرم ولی هدفم رتبه زیر 2000  هستش(من وافع بین هستم)  چون من تو شهرستانم(نوشهر) استادی ندارم که کنکوری  باشه
کتاب های کمک آموزشی هم گرفتم فقط برنامه ندارم خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## milad101

> سلام
> داداش من نمرات نهایی ام اینطور هستش
> این فقط نمرات امتحان نهایی هستش نه نمره کل
> 
> دینی=16.5
> زبان ف=13
> ادبیات=16.25
> عربی=16
> زبان خارجه=15.75
> ...



سلام.به نظر من اگه خودت اصول برنامه ریزی رو یادبگیری و برا خودت برنامه ریزی کنی،موفق میشی.
برای این کار من توصیه میکنم که از کتاب های برنامه ریزی که توی بازار هستن استفاده کن.
من میتونم چند تا کتاب معرفی کنم اما انتخاب با خودته،و میتونی کتابارو با هم مقایسه کنی.
کتاب"برنامه ریزی قلمچی"
کتاب"کلوین صفر درجه"
کتاب"فنون برنامه ریزی خیلی سبز"
و کتابای دیگه که میتونی با هم مقایسه کنی و هر کدوم که به دردت میخوره رو بگیری.
انشا الله که موفق میشی :-)

----------


## mahsa92

ظرفیت حدود سه تا پنج نفره و اولویت با بچه های تجربی
البته این به این دلیل نیست که با بقیه رشته  ها کار نمیکنن
 تا اخر تابستان  هستش این برنامه و البته فرد به فرده نه که یه برنامه کلی بده

----------


## MJavadD

سلام اینم مال یکی دوستان منه
نمرات نهایی
دینی 20
ادبیات20
عربی 16.75
زبان خ 17.50
زبان فارسی 18
شیمی19.5
زیست18.75
ریاضی18.75
فیزیک18.5
زمین 17.75

در ضمن توی ریاضی یه خورده ضعیفه شیمیشم خیلی قویه!

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام اینم مال یکی دوستان منه
> نمرات نهایی
> دینی 20
> ادبیات20
> عربی 16.75
> زبان خ 17.50
> زبان فارسی 18
> شیمی19.5
> زیست18.75
> ...


باید با خودشون صحبت بشه
اگر نمیتونن بگید تلفنی تماس بگیرن نیاز داوطلب مهمه

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام.به نظر من اگه خودت اصول برنامه ریزی رو یادبگیری و برا خودت برنامه ریزی کنی،موفق میشی.
> برای این کار من توصیه میکنم که از کتاب های برنامه ریزی که توی بازار هستن استفاده کن.
> من میتونم چند تا کتاب معرفی کنم اما انتخاب با خودته،و میتونی کتابارو با هم مقایسه کنی.
> کتاب"برنامه ریزی قلمچی"
> کتاب"کلوین صفر درجه"
> کتاب"فنون برنامه ریزی خیلی سبز"
> و کتابای دیگه که میتونی با هم مقایسه کنی و هر کدوم که به دردت میخوره رو بگیری.
> انشا الله که موفق میشی :-)


سلام دوست عزیز ما ایشون رو محبور به این امر نکردیم خودشون با ارده خودشون اومدن و ان شالله به هدفشونم میرسن

----------


## konkuru

سلام
ببخشید اولین پستمه میدم ولی باید بگم
هر کسی خودش خیلی خیلی بهتر میتونه برا خودش برنامه ریزی کنه
!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام
> ببخشید اولین پستمه میدم ولی باید بگم
> هر کسی خودش خیلی خیلی بهتر میتونه برا خودش برنامه ریزی کنه
> !!!!!!!!!


 به هرحال برای رضای خدا این تاپیک زده شده
برای کسانی که نیاز دارن

----------


## zendegiyeno

سلام 
رشته تجربی هستم 
نمراتم تهایی به این شکل هست :
دینی : 20 
زبان فارسی : 19.5 
ادبیات : 20 
عربی : 19.75 
زبان : 20 
فیریک : 19.75 
شیمی : 19.75 
ریاضی : 20 
زیست : 19.5  
زمین : 19.5 

در روش مطالعه برای تشریحی تا الان مشکل خاصی نداشتم اما برای مطالعه تستی دروس روش مشخصی بلد نیستم

----------


## milad101

> سلام دوست عزیز ما ایشون رو محبور به این امر نکردیم خودشون با ارده خودشون اومدن و ان شالله به هدفشونم میرسن



سلام.من که نگفتم شما مجبورش کردین.
من نظرم رو گفتم.
نمی دونم چرا شما اینطوری برداشت کردین  :Y (475):

----------


## milad101

> سلام 
> رشته تجربی هستم 
> نمراتم تهایی به این شکل هست :
> دینی : 20 
> زبان فارسی : 19.5 
> ادبیات : 20 
> عربی : 19.75 
> زبان : 20 
> فیریک : 19.75 
> ...



سلام.شما میتونید از روش های مطالعه رتبه برتر ها که در سایت کنکور هست، ایده بگیرد.
نمیگم که اون ها رو تقلید کنید چون اصلاً درست نیست و نتیجه نمی گیرید.
باتوجه به شرایط خودتون میتونید از روش ها استفاده کنید.
در ضمن برای مطالعه ی تستی،نیاز به منابع تستی خوب داری که توی همین انجمن به تفصیل درباره اش بحث شده.
و میتونید با مقایسه کتاب ها،کتابایی که به دردتون میخوره رو بگیرید.
انشا الله که موفق میشید. :-)

----------


## DANNART

سلام مهسا خانم میتونم در رابطه با این موضوع پیغام خصوصی بفرستم براتون

----------


## mohammad^s

نمرات نهایی
ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی-عربی-ادبیات-دینی-زبان خارجه=20
زمین-زبان فارسی=19/5
زیست=19

میانگین تراز کانون 7200
هدف =تک رقمی در منطقه 3+اگه خدا بخواد زیر 100 کشور 
میانگین ساعت مطالعه در سال گذشته =5-6 ساعت در روز
البته یه مشکل بزرگ دارم=از اول ترم دوم پارسال(یعنی سوم) تا همین امروز بیش از 7 ساعت در روز نخوندم و فک کنم نمیتونم بخونم(خودمم نمیدونم چه مرگم شده!!!)

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام مهسا خانم میتونم در رابطه با این موضوع پیغام خصوصی بفرستم براتون


بله دوست عزیز چرا که نه

----------


## mahsa92

> نمرات نهایی
> ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی-عربی-ادبیات-دینی-زبان خارجه=20
> زمین-زبان فارسی=19/5
> زیست=19
> 
> میانگین تراز کانون 7200
> هدف =تک رقمی در منطقه 3+اگه خدا بخواد زیر 100 کشور 
> میانگین ساعت مطالعه در سال گذشته =5-6 ساعت در روز
> البته یه مشکل بزرگ دارم=از اول ترم دوم پارسال(یعنی سوم) تا همین امروز بیش از 7 ساعت در روز نخوندم و فک کنم نمیتونم بخونم(خودمم نمیدونم چه مرگم شده!!!)


افرین به این اراده واقعا تبیک میگم
براتون پیام خصوصی میفستم

----------


## mahsa92

بچه ها به همه پیام های خصوصیتون جواب دادم هرکسی فک میکنه جواب ندادم بگه

----------


## هلیا

سلام تو رو خدا کمکم کنید
من دانش اموز دبیرستان فرزانگان (تیز هوشان)هستم
نمره های امتحان نهاییم 
دینی 20 
زبان فارسی 19
ادبیات 19.25
زبان انگلیسی 20
عربی 20
فیزیک 19.25
ریاضی 20
شیمی 20
زیست 18.75 
زمین شناسی 19.75 
میخوام دارو سازی بهشتی قبول شم ولی نمیتونم برای درس خوندنم برنامه ریزی کنم. ممنون میشم کمکم کنید tnx

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام تو رو خدا کمکم کنید
> من دانش اموز دبیرستان فرزانگان (تیز هوشان)هستم
> نمره های امتحان نهاییم 
> دینی 20 
> زبان فارسی 19
> ادبیات 19.25
> زبان انگلیسی 20
> عربی 20
> فیزیک 19.25
> ...


منطقه چندی؟ ازمون جایی میدی یا نه؟

----------


## هلیا

منطقه 2
ازمون قلمچی میدم ولی براش نمیخونم میانگین ترازمم امسال 6000 بود
امیدی بهم هست؟

----------


## mahsa92

> منطقه 2
> ازمون قلمچی میدم ولی براش نمیخونم میانگین ترازمم امسال 6000 بود
> امیدی بهم هست؟


اره عزیزم چرا که نه

----------


## mahsa92

بچه ها خانم مرادی (دوستم که مشاور بود) مشکلی واسشون پیش اومده گوشیشونو دزدیدن لطفا فعلا هر سوالی بود همینجا بپرسین جواب میدن

----------


## farzanking0

معدلم 19.80 ضعفامم:ادبیات- زیست کنکور یک برنامه توپ می خواهم اگه خوب بود حتما اجرا می کنم!!

----------


## mahsa92

> معدلم 19.80 ضعفامم:ادبیات- زیست کنکور یک برنامه توپ می خواهم اگه خوب بود حتما اجرا می کنم!!


مرادی : خیلی چیزا مهمه بدونم.ساعت خواب و بیداری؟ ازمون میدی؟روزه میگیری؟ساعت مطالعه ات روزی چند ساعته (الان)؟ مدرسه ات دولتیه؟ کلاس کنکور میری؟از کی باید بری مدرسه مهر یا زودتر؟

----------


## mohammad74

ایشون برای من برنامه ریزی کردند اما الان من با ایشون صحبت هایی داشتم شماره ی دیگه ای ندارند؟

----------


## Reza j

سلام خانم مرادی؛ من دوست دارم بمونم ویه سال دیگه برا اهدافم بخونم اما میترسم که وسط کار کم بیارم ومثل خیلی های دیگه وضعیتم از امسال هم بدتر بشه. اطاق مطالعه من با اطاق استراحتم جداست هر وقت میرم توی اطاق مطالعه ام استرس میگیرم وبه یاد این یه سال که زحمت کشیدم میافتم... وقتی به عکس های روی کامپیترم نگاه میکنم دوست دارم برا اهدافم دوباره کارکنم چون بااین درصد هایی که قراره درکنکور92بیارم میدونم که پزشکی آزادم قبول نمیشم!!!! چون ازوقتم خوب استفاده نکردم حالا با این توصیفات به نظر شما بمونم یانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام خانم مرادی؛ من دوست دارم بمونم ویه سال دیگه برا اهدافم بخونم اما میترسم که وسط کار کم بیارم ومثل خیلی های دیگه وضعیتم از امسال هم بدتر بشه. اطاق مطالعه من با اطاق استراحتم جداست هر وقت میرم توی اطاق مطالعه ام استرس میگیرم وبه یاد این یه سال که زحمت کشیدم میافتم... وقتی به عکس های روی کامپیترم نگاه میکنم دوست دارم برا اهدافم دوباره کارکنم چون بااین درصد هایی که قراره درکنکور92بیارم میدونم که پزشکی آزادم قبول نمیشم!!!! چون ازوقتم خوب استفاده نکردم حالا با این توصیفات به نظر شما بمونم یانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مرادی : سلام.من پیشنهاد میکنم از الان تا زمان اعلام نتایج به خودتون بگید میخوام بخونم .بببینید ادمش هستید که یک سال دیگه بمونید و اون اتاق رو تجمل کنید یا نه
اگر شد که خیلی هم خوب اگرم نشد و به هر دلیلی نتونستید چیزی رو از دست ندادید و فقط یکم اطلاعاتتون بیشتر شده.انتخاب رشته میکنید و ان شالله جای خوب و رشته ی خوب قبولید

----------


## mahsa92

> ایشون برای من برنامه ریزی کردند اما الان من با ایشون صحبت هایی داشتم شماره ی دیگه ای ندارند؟


از برنامشون راضی هستید؟ اگه خوبه بگید بقیه هم استفاده کنن.راستی گفتم بهتون مسیج بده

----------


## DANNART

سلام من یه جلسه با خانم مرادی مشاوره داشتم قرار شد بهم برنامه بدن
 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام من یه جلسه با خانم مرادی مشاوره داشتم قرار شد بهم برنامه بدن


خوبی عزیزم؟کم پیدایی چرا؟ خطشون گم شده نمیشه تلفنی ... ولی فعلا به شماره میفرستم برات زنگ بزن برنامتو بگیر :Y (454):

----------


## mahsa92

خــــــــــــط ایشون پیدا شد میتونین با خط خودشون تماس بگیرید

----------


## barnamerizi tahsili

تشکر میکنم از مهسای عزیز که اینهم هبه من لطف کردن :Y (705):

----------

